# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## hope31

Ik heet Brenda ik ben getrouwd en we hebben een hond.
Ik ben bij deze pagina gekomen omdat 
Ik wil weten of het oor suizen van de citalopram komt.
Qua gezondheid heb ik fibromyalgie, , atrose in mijn onderrug
Heupen en schouder. Regelmatig last van migrane en de ziekte van
Graves (snel werkende schildklier) die nu goed is ingesteld. 
Groetjes brenda

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Brenda, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Via de zoekmachine linksboven kun je gerichter vinden wat je zoekt. Je voert dan het onderwerp in en dan krijg je van Google een overzicht van berichten die op dit forum staan. 

Je kunt ook een bericht plaatsen bij de rubriek Keel, neus, oor met je vraag. Dan kunnen andere forumleden reageren en kun je zo gerichter antwoord krijgen.

Fijne dag gewenst en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Mizzepi

Brenda,
Ik zie nu je berichtje. Ben je voor je migraine onder behandeling bij een neuroloog en slik je hier middelen tegen voor de migraine een onderhoudsdosering ?? Of krijg je 1 van de triptanen om de migraine te doen stoppen ?

----------

